# [kernel] Genkernel Segmentation fault [résolu]

## BlackAngel

Bonsoir à tous,

Après près d'un an et demi de bons et loyaux services, j'ai décidé de réinstaller complètement ma gentoo (j'étais en 2004.1).

Jusqu'ici je compilais mon noyaux tout seul comme un grand mais pour ce "nouveau départ", j'ai voulu essayer genkernel.

Alors, le genkernel de l'install c'est trés bien déroulé, j'ai un noyaux 2.6.15-gentoo-r1 tout à fait fonctionnel ... sauf que je n'ai pas de son.

Bon pas grave, je finis l'install, je mets à jour tout mon système (en ~x86), et ensuite je veux recompiler le noyaux avec les bons modules pour ma carte son, donc je fais un petit :

```
genkernel --menuconfig all
```

et là malheureusement, j'ai ça :

```
*         >> Compiling 2.6.15-gentoo-r1 bzImage...

* ERROR: Failed to compile the "bzImage" target...

* -- Grepping log... --

  SCSI media changer support (CHR_DEV_SCH) [N/m/y/?] n

  *

  * Some SCSI devices (e.g. CD jukebox) support multiple LUNs

  *

  Probe all LUNs on each SCSI device (SCSI_MULTI_LUN) [N/y/?] n

  Verbose SCSI error reporting (kernel size +=12K) (SCSI_CONSTANTS) [N/y/?] n

--

  CC      kernel/workqueue.o

  CC      arch/i386/kernel/io_apic.o

  CC      kernel/pid.o

  CC      kernel/rcupdate.o

  CC      kernel/intermodule.o

kernel/intermodule.c:178: warning: `inter_module_register' is deprecated (declared at kernel/intermodule.c:38)

kernel/intermodule.c:179: warning: `inter_module_unregister' is deprecated (declared at kernel/intermodule.c:78)

kernel/intermodule.c:181: warning: `inter_module_put' is deprecated (declared at kernel/intermodule.c:159)

--

  CC      kernel/power/main.o

  CC      kernel/power/process.o

  CC      kernel/power/console.o

  CC      mm/swap.o

  CC      kernel/power/pm.o

kernel/power/pm.c:259: warning: `pm_register' is deprecated (declared at kernel/power/pm.c:63)

kernel/power/pm.c:260: warning: `pm_unregister' is deprecated (declared at kernel/power/pm.c:86)

kernel/power/pm.c:261: warning: `pm_unregister_all' is deprecated (declared at kernel/power/pm.c:115)

kernel/power/pm.c:262: warning: `pm_send_all' is deprecated (declared at kernel/power/pm.c:234)

--

  CC      drivers/char/speakup/speakup.o

  CC      fs/reiserfs/hashes.o

  CC      fs/reiserfs/tail_conversion.o

  CC      fs/reiserfs/journal.o

  CC      drivers/char/speakup/speakup_drvcommon.o

drivers/char/speakup/speakup_drvcommon.c:37: warning: `module_name' defined but not used

--

  UPD     include/linux/compile.h

  CC      init/version.o

  LD      init/built-in.o

  LD      vmlinux

/bin/sh: line 1:  7226 Segmentation fault      ld -m elf_i386 -o vmlinux -T arch/i386/kernel/vmlinux.lds arch/i386/kernel/head.o arch/i386/kernel/init_task.o init/built-in.o --start-group usr/built-in.o arch/i386/kernel/built-in.o arch/i386/mm/built-in.o arch/i386/mach-default/built-in.o arch/i386/crypto/built-in.o kernel/built-in.o mm/built-in.o fs/built-in.o ipc/built-in.o security/built-in.o crypto/built-in.o block/built-in.o lib/lib.a arch/i386/lib/lib.a lib/built-in.o arch/i386/lib/built-in.o drivers/built-in.o sound/built-in.o arch/i386/pci/built-in.o arch/i386/power/built-in.o net/built-in.o --end-group

make: *** [vmlinux] Error 139

* Gentoo Linux Genkernel; Version 3.3.11_pre7

* Running with options: --gensplash --menuconfig all

* ERROR: Failed to compile the "bzImage" target...

* -- End log... --

```

et donc dans les logs :

```
  LD      init/built-in.o

  LD      vmlinux

/bin/sh: line 1:  7226 Segmentation fault      ld -m elf_i386 -o vmlinux -T arch                                                                                                                                                                                                   /i386/kernel/vmlinux.lds arch/i386/kernel/head.o arch/i386/kernel/init_task.o in                                                                                                                                                                                                   it/built-in.o --start-group usr/built-in.o arch/i386/kernel/built-in.o arch/i386                                                                                                                                                                                                   /mm/built-in.o arch/i386/mach-default/built-in.o arch/i386/crypto/built-in.o ker                                                                                                                                                                                                   nel/built-in.o mm/built-in.o fs/built-in.o ipc/built-in.o security/built-in.o cr                                                                                                                                                                                                   ypto/built-in.o block/built-in.o lib/lib.a arch/i386/lib/lib.a lib/built-in.o ar                                                                                                                                                                                                   ch/i386/lib/built-in.o drivers/built-in.o sound/built-in.o arch/i386/pci/built-i                                                                                                                                                                                                   n.o arch/i386/power/built-in.o net/built-in.o --end-group

make: *** [vmlinux] Error 139

* Gentoo Linux Genkernel; Version 3.3.11_pre7

* Running with options: --gensplash --menuconfig all

* ERROR: Failed to compile the "bzImage" target...

```

J'ai réessayé plusieurs fois, mais j'ai toujours la même erreur.

J'ai évidemment utilse le "Search", et lu attentivement la doc genkernel, mais je ne vois pas, et je ne suis pas familier avec genkernel.

Il ya surement quelque chose que je fais mal   :Sad: 

Si vous avez une idée, je suis preneur, merci  :Smile: 

Mon make.conf :

```

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=pentium4 -mcpu=i686 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

USE="unicode X qt kde gtk dvd alsa cdr xinerama cups imap pic postgresql postgres xbase userlocales samba mysql syslog"

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86"

FEATURES="ccache"

CCACHE_SIZE="2G"

CCACHE_DIR="/var/tmp/ccache"

```

```
linuxbox ~ # emerge --info

Portage 2.1_pre4-r1 (default-linux/x86/2005.1, gcc-3.3.6, glibc-2.3.6-r2, 2.6.15-gentoo-r1 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.15-gentoo-r1 i686 Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 2.60GHz

Gentoo Base System version 1.12.0_pre15

ccache version 2.4 [enabled]

dev-lang/python:     2.3.5-r2, 2.4.2

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.17

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.59-r7

sys-devel/automake:  1.4_p6, 1.5, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.16.1-r1

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.22

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.11-r3

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86 ~x86"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=pentium4 -mcpu=i686 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/2/share/config /usr/kde/3/share/config /usr/lib/X11/xkb /usr/share/config /var/qmail/control"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/gconf /etc/terminfo /etc/env.d"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=pentium4 -mcpu=i686 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="autoconfig ccache distlocks sandbox sfperms strict"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="x86 X alsa apm arts avi berkdb bitmap-fonts cdr crypt cups dvd eds emboss encode foomaticdb fortran gdbm gif gnome gpm gstreamer gtk gtk2 imap imlib ipv6 jpeg kde libg++ libwww mad mikmod motif mp3 mpeg mysql ncurses nls ogg oggvorbis opengl oss pam pdflib perl pic png postgres postgresql python qt quicktime readline samba sdl spell ssl syslog tcpd truetype truetype-fonts type1-fonts unicode userlocales vorbis xbase xinerama xml2 xmms xv zlib elibc_glibc kernel_linux userland_GNU"

Unset:  ASFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, LANG, LC_ALL, LDFLAGS, LINGUAS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY

```

----------

## Mickael

Tu veux bien réessayer en mettant symlink dans tes USE. Ré-émerge les dernières sources et recommece avec genkernel.

```

emerge -v gentoo-sources

```

```

genkernel --udev --menuconfig --install --bootloader=grub all

```

----------

## BlackAngel

Oki merci, je vais essayer ça   :Very Happy: 

J'attend que Kde finisse de compiler, il devrait plus qu'y en avoir pour quelques minutes ...   :Laughing: 

Juste une précision, je ne mettais pas 'udev' car je pensais qu'il était mis par défaut dans les 'nouveaux' profils ?

Je me trompe ?

----------

## Mickael

Tu as raison pour --udev il n'est plus nécessaire, si tu le mets il te dira que l'option est désormais mise par défault depuis les noyaux (je ne sais plus). C'est donc pas nécessaire.

Pense à mettre le symlink puis ré-émerger le noyau. Genkernel ne créer pas le lien, (voir le guide de mise à jour nu nayau), symlink va le faire automatiquement lorsque tu vas télachager chaque mise jour des futurs noyaux.

EDIT : le symlink fait ceci à ta place lorsqu'un nouveau arrive :

```

cd /usr/src

 ln -sfn linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r2 linux

```

GENKERNEL LUI NE FAIT QUE LES make make install et make module install. D'où probablement ton erreur.

----------

## BlackAngel

Bon bah non, ça n'a rien changé  :Sad: 

En même temps, vu que je n'ai que ça dans mon /usr/src/

```

linuxbox src # ll

total 4

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root   22 Jan 31 10:05 linux -> linux-2.6.15-gentoo-r1

drwxr-xr-x 19 root root 4096 Jan 31 10:14 linux-2.6.15-gentoo-r1

```

le "symlink" ne sert pas à grand chose  :Wink: 

Enfin du coup, je vois vraiment pas d'où ça peut venir ... snif, je vais devoir repasser à la bonne vieille méthode manuel je sens   :Crying or Very sad: 

Edit :  :Idea: 

Je me demande si ça ne serais pas gcc-3.4.5 en fait.

Vu que l'install se fait avec un gcc-3.3 (il me semble) et que genkernel a bien fonctionné à cetet étape, la mise à jour complète du système après install m'a fait passé gcc-3.4.5 et depuis genkernel ne fonctionne plus ... donc, ce serait bien lui le coupable que ça ne m'étonnerais pas.

Je vais creuser là dedans.    :Exclamation:   :Question: 

----------

## BlackAngel

Oopps, j'aurais du faire la migration gcc avant d'installer KDE    :Rolling Eyes: 

Bon, j'espère que je ne me suis pas trompé et que l'install est bien gcc-3.3, je viens de suivre ce howto :

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/fr/gcc-upgrading.xml

là je suis en train de faire le

```
revdep-rebuild --library libstdc++.so.5
```

mais forcément, avec KDE, ça risque d'être long   :Confused: 

J'espère que je fais pas ça pour rien   :Laughing: 

----------

## Mickael

Je crois que cela viens plutôt de genplash.

 *Quote:*   

> Gentoo Linux Genkernel; Version 3.3.11_pre7
> 
> * Running with options: --gensplash --menuconfig all
> 
> * ERROR: Failed to compile the "bzImage" target...
> ...

 

Cherche les Howto sur le forum et les wiki pour avoir de jolies images au démarrage avec genkernel. Un vieux souvenir me dit que tu dois utilisé les trucs par défauts pour ce type de config....

----------

## BlackAngel

Euh non désolé, j'ai enlevé le gensplash ensuite (j'ai essayé sans, même résultat).

J'ai juste mis le log correspondant, mais le message est tjs le même, avec ou sans gensplash (ou même sans option du tout).

Je verrais bien ce soir une fois la migration vers gcc-3.4 terminée ... emerge 7/40 (xorg pour l'instant) et il a pas encore commencé kde ...

Wait and see.   :Wink: 

----------

## BlackAngel

Bon et bien, rien à faire, toujours le même message d'erreur.  :Crying or Very sad: 

Là j'ai tout essayé, je ne vois vraiment pas où est le problème.

Mon système est 100% à jour et j'ai bien migrer vers gcc-3.4.

Donc, je ne sais pas, je suis un peu dég, tout compile, sauf le noyaux ! C'est embettant quand même !   :Mad: 

Bon, je vais essayer la solution ultime : démarrer sur le cd d'install, chrooter et compiler le noyaux.

La première fois, ça a marché comme ça, on verra bien   :Exclamation:   :Question: 

Ce qui m'étonne c'est que ça n'arrive qu'à moi !?

Après tout, j'ai rien fait de spécial à la base :

- j'ai installé

- rebooté

- mis à jour le système en ~x86

- et essayer de recompiler le noyaux ensuite ... sans succès  :Sad: 

Je ne vois pas ce que j'ai fait de mal (qu'on ne me dise pas que c'est à cause du ~x86, j'suis resté 1 an comme ça sans ce genre de problème).

Une suggestion avant que le relance l'install   :Confused: 

Merci.

----------

## Mickael

 *Quote:*   

> Ce qui m'étonne c'est que ça n'arrive qu'à moi !?
> 
> 

 

et bien peut être que :

 *Quote:*   

> mis à jour le système en ~x86  

 

ceci explique cela????

----------

## marvin rouge

 *BlackAngel wrote:*   

> Une suggestion avant que le relance l'install  
> 
> Merci.

 

Tu as essyé sans le genkernel ? En faisant le noyau à la main (avec un make oldconfig si tu as le fichier de configuration d'un noyau qui fonctionne pas trop ancien).

Si ça fait plusieurs fois que tu compiles les même sources de kernel, peut-être qu'un make clean ou make mrproper avant de compiler pourrait de nettoyer les sources.

A priori, le fait que tu sois en ~x86 n'est pas la cause.

----------

## BlackAngel

Méchant, j'avais pourtant bien précisé :

 *Quote:*   

> qu'on ne me dise pas que c'est à cause du ~x86

 

 :Razz: 

Enfin ouai peut être, mais ça m'étonne quand même.

Je pense pas être loin de la vérité si je dis que 50% des utilisateurs de gentoo sont en ~x86   :Wink: 

Quoiqu'il en soit, je suis un peu coincé là.

Quelques précisions au cas où :

- genkernel-3.3.11_pre7

- gcc-3.4.5

- gentoo-sources-2.6.15-r1

----------

## Mickael

Ce matin au boulot j'ai mis à jour mon amd64, 

et devine : des erreurs comme les tiennes. Et le problème venait tout simplement d'options que j'ai testées pour la première fois dans le noyau (pour les nvidia exactement). As-tu fait de même, et si c'est oui, alors tu sais ce qu'il te reste à faire.

----------

## BlackAngel

Grillé  de quelques secondes par "marvin rouge"  :Smile: 

Merci pour cette précision :

 *Quote:*   

> A priori, le fait que tu sois en ~x86 n'est pas la cause.

 

( ça fait plaisir de pas avoir toujours tort  :Wink:  )

 *Quote:*   

> Tu as essayé sans le genkernel ? En faisant le noyau à la main (avec un make oldconfig si tu as le fichier de configuration d'un noyau qui fonctionne pas trop ancien). 

 

J'y pense sérieusement ... même si ça me rébute un peu de me retaper toute ma config ... mais bon, au moins ça marchaitça avant  :Wink: 

 *Quote:*   

> Si ça fait plusieurs fois que tu compiles les même sources de kernel, peut-être qu'un make clean ou make mrproper avant de compiler pourrait de nettoyer les sources. 

 

Je pensais que genkernel le faisait explicitement à moins que tu ne lui passe l'option --no-clean (il me semble) ?

Je ne pense pas que ce soit ça non plus car j'ai tenté la méthode bourrin du :

mv linux-2.6.15-gentoo-r1 linux-2.6.15-gentoo-r1.old

emerge -v gentoo-sources

puis regenkernel ... mais puis reerreur alors ...

Bon, je vais quand même essayé avec le cd d'install, juste pour écarter la thèse d'un genkernel buggé.

sinon ensuite, je repasse à la bonne vieille méthode  :Smile: 

Merci pour votre aide en tous cas   :Very Happy: 

----------

## BlackAngel

 *MickTux wrote:*   

> Ce matin au boulot j'ai mis à jour mon amd64, 
> 
> et devine : des erreurs comme les tiennes. Et le problème venait tout simplement d'options que j'ai testées pour la première fois dans le noyau (pour les nvidia exactement). As-tu fait de même, et si c'est oui, alors tu sais ce qu'il te reste à faire.

 

( décidemment, il y a du monde ce matin  :Wink:  )

Euh, j'utilise le profil par défaut de genkernel, donc je ne sais pas trop quelles options il utilise.

Je vais essayé avec le profil du cd d'install, ça écartera aussi cette thèse   :Very Happy: 

Merci encore ... et bonne journée   :Wink: 

----------

## BlackAngel

Dernier rapport, après je me tire une balle !   :Crying or Very sad: 

J'ai donc essayé de démarrer sur le cd d'install, je me suis chrooté, j'ai essayé avec le /proc/config.gz comme la première fois (qui avait fonctionné je le rappelle) et là même erreur ...

Bon, je redémarre, je fais un petit sync && update, et là, lueur d'espoir, je vois "2.6.15-gentoo-r2". Youpi, ça va surrement corriger mon problème ... et bah non, exactement la même erreur, au même endroit !

Là je penche de plus en plus vers la thèse d'un bug sur genkernel. Le problème, c'est que je ne sais pas avec quelle version de genkernel j'ai compilé mon noyaux la première (pour savoir si c'est là même que là).

Je vais repasser a mon traditionnel make, si ça fonctionne, ça confirmera un problème dans/avec genkernel.

To be continued ...

----------

## BlackAngel

PAN -> je viens de me tirer une balle !   :Crying or Very sad: 

alors, en désespoir de cause :

```

cd /usr/src/linux

make mrproper

cp ../linux-2.6.15-gentoo-r1/.config ./

make oldconfig

make menuconfig (j'active juste alsa)

make

```

et là, même erreur :

```

...

  CC      init/version.o

  LD      init/built-in.o

  LD      vmlinux

/bin/sh: line 1:  1507 Segmentation fault      ld -m elf_i386 -m elf_i386 -o vmlinux -T arch/i386/kernel/vmlinux.lds arch/i386/kernel/head.o arch/i386/kernel/init_task.o init/built-in.o --start-group usr/built-in.o arch/i386/kernel/built-in.o arch/i386/mm/built-in.o arch/i386/mach-default/built-in.o arch/i386/crypto/built-in.o kernel/built-in.o mm/built-in.o fs/built-in.o ipc/built-in.o security/built-in.o crypto/built-in.o block/built-in.o lib/lib.a arch/i386/lib/lib.a lib/built-in.o arch/i386/lib/built-in.o drivers/built-in.o sound/built-in.o arch/i386/pci/built-in.o arch/i386/power/built-in.o net/built-in.o --end-group

make: *** [vmlinux] Error 139

```

Seule conclusion, la config générée par genkernel utilise des modules un peu trop experimentaux, ou quelque chose du style, comme semble le dire MickTux.

Plus qu'à cherché quoi ...

Donc, MickTux, tu disais, des problèmes avec 'nvidia', où ça exactement ?  :Smile: 

Merci.

----------

## BlackAngel

Je crois que j'ai un serieux problème :

```

cd /usr/src/linux

make mrproper

make

```

(en gros, j'essai de compiler un noyaux sans rien touché, c'est à dire avec le profil par défaut)

... et encore Segmentation fault.   :Crying or Very sad: 

Le message d'erreur est un peu différent quand même mais bon, ça m'avance pas bcp :

```

  CC      init/version.o

  LD      init/built-in.o

  LD      .tmp_vmlinux1

/bin/sh: line 1: 30759 Segmentation fault      ld -m elf_i386 -m elf_i386 -o .tmp_vmlinux1 -T arch/i386/kernel/vmlinux.lds arch/i386/kernel/head.o arch/i386/kernel/init_task.o init/built-in.o --start-group usr/built-in.o arch/i386/kernel/built-in.o arch/i386/mm/built-in.o arch/i386/mach-default/built-in.o arch/i386/crypto/built-in.o kernel/built-in.o mm/built-in.o fs/built-in.o ipc/built-in.o security/built-in.o crypto/built-in.o block/built-in.o lib/lib.a arch/i386/lib/lib.a lib/built-in.o arch/i386/lib/built-in.o drivers/built-in.o sound/built-in.o arch/i386/pci/built-in.o arch/i386/oprofile/built-in.o arch/i386/power/built-in.o net/built-in.o --end-group

make: *** [.tmp_vmlinux1] Error 139

```

A ce niveau là, toute proposition sera la bien venue  :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## BlackAngel

Ok, j'suis nul !   :Embarassed: 

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-427303-highlight-kernel+segmentation+fault.html

Mon problème venait simplement de mon CFLAGS :

 *Quote:*   

> "-mcpu" is deprecated. "-mcpu" does the same thing as "-mtune", which just so happens to be implied by "-march". Therefore, by setting "-march", you're covering all the bases with one, simple, flag. By using "-mcpu=i686", you're not only using a deprecated flag, you're optimizing your system for generic i686 use. The way gcc interprets this is: "compile everything with PentiumPro settings." Therefore, using "-mcpu=i686", "-mtune=i686", or "-march=i686" is innefficient if the binaries compiled by that computer are going to be used solely on that computer. (similar to using a 386 binary on a 686 machine) 

 

J'ai donc remplacé CFLAGS par :

```

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=pentium4 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

```

et là, ça semble fonctionner   :Exclamation: 

Bon ben désolé pour le dérangement ... et en espérant quand même que ça serve à quelqu'un d'autre   :Wink: 

-= Solved =-

----------

## yoyo

 *BlackAngel wrote:*   

> Bon ben désolé pour le dérangement ... et en espérant quand même que ça serve à quelqu'un d'autre   

 Pour que cela serve à quelqu'un d'autre, pourrais-tu remplacer le "solved" par un "résolu" stp (pour les critères de recherche).

Merci.

----------

## BlackAngel

 *yoyo wrote:*   

> Pour que cela serve à quelqu'un d'autre, pourrais-tu remplacer le "solved" par un "résolu" stp (pour les critères de recherche).

 

Voilà c'est fait.

Désolé pour mon Anglicisme   :Embarassed: 

... mais c'est mieux que rien mettre du tout, n'est ce pas   :Wink: 

----------

## yoyo

 *BlackAngel wrote:*   

> Voilà c'est fait.

 Merci   :Very Happy: 

 *BlackAngel wrote:*   

> Désolé pour mon Anglicisme  
> 
> ... mais c'est mieux que rien mettre du tout, n'est ce pas  

 Oui dans le sens où ceux qui n'ont pas encore lu le thread pour te donner un coup de main ne le ferait pas (puisqu'il est balisé) => gain de temps pour eux => plus de temps pour les problèmes non-résolus.

Et non dans le sens où ceux qui rechercheraient une solution en mettant "résolu" comme critère de recherche ne trouveraient pas ton thread => risque d'ouverture d'un nouveau thread identique => perte de temps pour ceux qui vont y participer et auraient pu traiter un "nouveau" problème.

Ces règles de "formatage des titres" (et les autres) ont été établies afin que notre communauté soit la plus efficace possible, sachant que nous sommes tous bénévoles et que nous prenons sur notre "temps libre" pour aider les autres. Tu as d'ailleurs pu te rendre compte par toi-même de la "réactivité" de notre forum.

Dans tous les cas ces règles ont été établies par notre communauté et ne sont pas "gravées dans le marbre". Si tu as des suggestions elles seront les bienvenues.   :Wink: 

----------

## BlackAngel

Euh .. c'est bon, j'ai rien dit, on va pas se facher pour ça quand même  :Wink: 

 *Quote:*   

> Tu as d'ailleurs pu te rendre compte par toi-même de la "réactivité" de notre forum. 

 

Yep, et c'est entre autre pour cette raison que je préfère gentoo aux autres distro   :Laughing: 

D'ailleurs, ça fait plus d'un an que je traine par là, mais je ne suis pas encore assez expérimenté (malhereusement) pour aider les autres.

Chaque fois que je vois un post je me dis "je vais peut être pouvoir l'aider (tout content)" et puis quand je lis vraiment le problème, je me rend bien compte que ... non   :Sad: 

Enfin, un jour viendra où moi aussi je pourrais porter ma pierre à l'édifice  :Wink: 

Merci à tous en tout cas   :Very Happy: 

----------

## yoyo

 *BlackAngel wrote:*   

> Euh .. c'est bon, j'ai rien dit, on va pas se facher pour ça quand même  

 J'ai été sec ? Ça n'était pas mon intention   :Embarassed: 

Et je te rassure il en faut bien plus pour me fâcher ...   :Laughing: 

 *BlackAngel wrote:*   

> D'ailleurs, ça fait plus d'un an que je traine par là, mais je ne suis pas encore assez expérimenté (malhereusement) pour aider les autres.
> 
> Chaque fois que je vois un post je me dis "je vais peut être pouvoir l'aider (tout content)" et puis quand je lis vraiment le problème, je me rend bien compte que ... non  
> 
> Enfin, un jour viendra où moi aussi je pourrais porter ma pierre à l'édifice  

 Ce jour viendra plus vite que tu ne crois.  :Wink: 

----------

## TTK

 *BlackAngel wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Après près d'un an et demi de bons et loyaux services, j'ai décidé de réinstaller complètement ma gentoo (j'étais en 2004.1).
> 
> 

 

Ca c'est un truc que je comprendrai jamais.

Peut être que ça devrait être écrit en grand en première page de la doc d'install de gentoo ... une gentoo se met à jour automatiquement, il n'est pas nécessaire de tout effacer et de tout remettre. Une gentoo installée il y a 2 ans et mise à jour régulièrement en est au même stade qu'une install toute fraîche.

Enfin, peut-être que tu aimes regarder ta machine complier kde   :Wink: 

Tshaw

----------

## _droop_

 *TTK wrote:*   

>  *BlackAngel wrote:*   
> 
> Après près d'un an et demi de bons et loyaux services, j'ai décidé de réinstaller complètement ma gentoo (j'étais en 2004.1).
> 
>  
> ...

 

Sauf si tu as fait beaucoup de test d'installation de softs, auquel cas tu peux avoir des fichiers orphelins, ou que tu utilise un fs qui fragmente... Enfin +1 quand même...

C'est tellement beau un kde qui compile...

----------

## yoyo

 *_droop_ wrote:*   

> Sauf si tu as fait beaucoup de test d'installation de softs, auquel cas tu peux avoir des fichiers orphelins, ou que tu utilise un fs qui fragmente...

 Pour le fs, rien ne vaut un "backup + mkfs + restore"; m'enfin, après 1 an 1/2, je demande à voir le taux de fragmentation ...

Pour les fichiers orphelins, je me permets de recopier un petit script récupéré je ne me souviens plus où (plus moyen de le retrouver sur le forum, pourtant il me semble bien qu'il vient de là ...) et réadapté par guilc pour utiliser equery à la place de qpkg. Voici donc find_orphan_etc :

```
#!/bin/bash

IGNORE="/runlevels|/gconf|/sgml|/ndiswrapper|/CiscoSystemsVPNClient"

DIR="/etc"

I=0

echo "Searching for orphans in $DIR"

NBRFILES=$( find $DIR | wc -l )

for f in $( find $DIR ) ; do

        I=$( expr $I + 1 )

        echo -ne "["$( expr $I \* 100 / $NBRFILES )"%]\r"

        if [ `echo $f | egrep $IGNORE | wc -l` -eq "0" ] && [ `equery belongs $f | wc -l` -eq "0" ]; then

                ORPHANS=$ORPHANS"\n"$f

        fi

done

echo "[done]"

# Affiche la liste

printf "$ORPHANS\n"
```

Enjoy !

PS : attention ce script est trèèèèèès long.

----------

## _droop_

 *yoyo wrote:*   

> PS : attention ce script est trèèèèèès long.

 

Merci Yoyo (enfin moi j'en ai pas trop besoin).

Vu comment il fonctionne, tu m'etonnes pas trop...

Tiens je regarderais demain, s'il n'y a pas moyen d'aller plus vite... (en changeant de méthode).

 *yoyo wrote:*   

> je demande à voir le taux de fragmentation

 

Moi aussi, mais j'ai toujours pas trouvé comment faire avec reiserfs, sauf à scripter à coup de filefrag et de find -type f, pas très pratique...

Je dévie là non ?   :Embarassed: 

----------

## BlackAngel

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Ca c'est un truc que je comprendrai jamais. 
> 
> 

 

C'est pas bien de juger ...   :Sad: 

Chacun est libre de faire ce qu'il veut, même s'il veut réinstaller sa gentoo tout les mois   :Exclamation: 

Persos, j'ai mes raisons, qui sont nombreuses et variés, mais en voici quelques une :

- changement de disque dur

- repartitionnement complet de mes disques

- 1er install de gentoo = plein de bétises, plein de paquet installés pour rien, plein de soft que je sais meme plus pkoi je les ai mis

- plein de problèmes après le passage à udev

- etc.

Je pourrais t'en trouver encore plein comme ça, quoiqu'il en soit, je suis d'accord avec toi, dans 95% des cas, il n'est pas besoin de réinstaller une gentoo, mais des fois, il est plus simple de repartir de zero pour mieux faire les choses.

Enfin bon, chacun sa position, mais je trouve ce genre de commentaires déplacé   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## TTK

Yopla

Pas de pb, je juge pas. C'est juste que tu disais "j'étais en 2004.1". Or contrairement aux autres distros, une des qualités de gentoo, c'est que tu n'étais plus en 2004.1 ...

Evidemment, lors de sa première gentoo on a du mal à trouver directement le partitionnement optimal. Et là le plus simple est de vivre avec un an, puis de réinstaller une fois qu'on a vu de quoi on a besoin.

Tshaw

----------

## BlackAngel

 *TTK wrote:*   

> Yopla
> 
> Pas de pb, je juge pas. C'est juste que tu disais "j'étais en 2004.1". Or contrairement aux autres distros, une des qualités de gentoo, c'est que tu n'étais plus en 2004.1 ...
> 
> Evidemment, lors de sa première gentoo on a du mal à trouver directement le partitionnement optimal. Et là le plus simple est de vivre avec un an, puis de réinstaller une fois qu'on a vu de quoi on a besoin.
> ...

 

Tout à fait d'accord  :Wink: 

Tu as raison, j'aurais du dire "j'ai commencé avec une 2004.1, je l'ai bien torturé pendant un an et demi, il était temps de faire un grand ménage"   :Very Happy: 

 :Laughing: 

----------

## yoyo

 *_droop_ wrote:*   

> Moi aussi, mais j'ai toujours pas trouvé comment faire avec reiserfs, sauf à scripter à coup de filefrag et de find -type f, pas très pratique...

 Pour reiserfs je ne sais pas mais pour reiser4 il y a un utilitaire fourni dans sys-fs/reiser4progs nommé measurefs.reiser4 qui permet de mesurer le taux de fragmentation (sur partition démontée bien entendu).

Mes 0.02 cents

----------

